# Bartering item,,,,Charcoal



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How about 4 charcoal briskets and a small container of lighter fluid in a double zip lock bag?
There is your next 4 fire starters. Might even toss in a bic lighter.

when I go camping to start the camp fire I just light some charcoal and put the fire wood on top 

Where is the proper place to post a thread for new bartering ideas?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

How about right here!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

You know I never thought about that bright idea...a charcoal briquette as a fire starter. That would work great for those wet and rainy camping trips where you need a little something more than some dry tender to get a fire going. Sometimes some of the simplist ideas are some of the best! Thanks for sharing that golden nugget of info!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The fastest fire starters are pieces of road flares. Cut a road flare into four equal pieces. Only one will have the "strike anywhere" starter on it and you have to keep them dry (wax dipping is good) but they burn very hot and for 5 minutes each. More than enough time to get your fire going.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah with the phenominal temperatures that flares burn with, I will bet it does make one hell of a fire starter to be sure. But man do I like the cheapness of a bag of charcoal, a can of lighter fluid and a match! When Lowes had a sale going on 2 x 20 lbs bags for the price of one...I bought a galvanized trash can, 6 bags of charcoal and filled that can up! And all this time I thought they were just good for BBQing...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think cotton balls saturated with petroleum jelly is one of the best homemade fire starters, those trick birthday candles that you can't blow out is also very good. The road flares is also a good extreme fire starter in fact they make some flares for that very reason. When weight is a priority Esbit solid fuel cubes is also very good plus they work in the Esbit folding stoves.





I am not to keen on carrying lighter fluid as it is prone to leaking and will evaporate.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Reminded me of this video. Also, I do carry A 2 foot peice of 1/4 tubing in my gear, just for stoking fire without having to get my face directly in the pit.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I usually carry a few small tealight candles, which make great fire starters. You can get 100 of them for less than 8 bucks, and they would make a good barter item too.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Won't the lighter fluid or petroleum jelly eat through the plastic bags?


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

Duraflame fire logs work great for starting camping fires. Just cut the logs up into sections. You can get quite a few camp fairs started with one log.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Won't the lighter fluid or petroleum jelly eat through the plastic bags?


Not sure about the lighter fluid (Does seem like it would though right?), but I've had Vaseline soaked cotton balls in a zip lock bag in my pack for at least two years now... Pulled them out yesterday. The bag was fine, and they lit up and burnt just like the day I made them.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I think cotton balls saturated with petroleum jelly is one of the best homemade fire starters, those trick birthday candles that you can't blow out is also very good. The road flares is also a good extreme fire starter in fact they make some flares for that very reason. When weight is a priority Esbit solid fuel cubes is also very good plus they work in the Esbit folding stoves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would almost certainly destroy everything else in your pack and the pack its self. That stuffs PRETTY corrosive.

The charcoal bricket and bic lighter idea seems solid. Just leave the fluid at home.

Zippo lighters are a complete fail. If they lay on their side or are ever turned upside down they leak like a sieve, and won't light again after only a few hours without being re-filled.

Worth a little test. I'll lay it on top a ziploc bag and check back on it in a few hours to see if it lights, and if the fluid eats the bag.
View attachment 3124


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

After only two hours of the lighter laying on the ziploc bag, the bag is partially melted. See the outline where the lighter was laying / leaking?

View attachment 3129


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thought so, thanks.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Won't the lighter fluid or petroleum jelly eat through the plastic bags?


 I was thinking that the lighter fluid would be in some sort of small container-- Can't be that hard to figure out what kind of container


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As a "post" SHTF bartering item I'm sure it'd rock. Unfortunately as a "pre" SHTF bartering item the anti capitalist will yell at you for trying to make a buck.



budgetprepp-n said:


> How about 4 charcoal briskets and a small container of lighter fluid in a double zip lock bag?
> There is your next 4 fire starters. Might even toss in a bic lighter.
> 
> when I go camping to start the camp fire I just light some charcoal and put the fire wood on top
> ...


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I was thinking that the lighter fluid would be in some sort of small container-- Can't be that hard to figure out what kind of container


Baby food jars of even gasoline would be cool for bartering I'd guess. People won't be to choosy.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I use a map gas self igniting torch for starting fires.

As for bartering, you can only trade to a willing participant. 

If you are trying a trade with me and mine your charcoal idea will go no where until the matches and lighters I have stored are gone.

If you get down to a point where you seriously need to barter four chunks of charcoal, when you see the other guy kill him. He is in a desperate situation. When you are demonstrating your charcoal lighting technique, he will slit you from ear to ear and take what you have for booty.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

alterego said:


> I use a map gas self igniting torch for starting fires.
> 
> As for bartering, you can only trade to a willing participant.
> 
> ...


 I guess we all prep in different ways. I have my food and water and firearms and I'm hopping what I need.
But I'm also putting stuff back for trading. You say you have matches and lighters? Maybe we can work something out.
I have canned chicken, Toilet paper, Powered milk, How many extra lighters and matches you got? 
Maybe we can help each other,,


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually charcoal may have a more important value than as a fire starter.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The fastest fire starters are pieces of road flares. Cut a road flare into four equal pieces. Only one will have the "strike anywhere" starter on it and you have to keep them dry (wax dipping is good) but they burn very hot and for 5 minutes each. More than enough time to get your fire going.


Don't leave out your expired hand held boat flares either


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bags of charcoal and charcoal lighter fluid are important parts of our preps. Might get to a point where we need them to cook.

And for those with Zippo lighters, we learned when we were in a place where the lighter fluid was unobtainable that they run just fine on gasoline. Just a factoid to store away in your memory.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy;79771....And for those with Zippo lighters said:


> Been there, done that! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Dont get me wrong, I would be up for trading. I would be very concerned about trading after shtf. I will likely see the day when I have to. I think about the aspect of getting in this position. It whacks me out and I take the wife to the store to add more to my pantry. I was Always stock pilingfood stuff now after reading this site for a while I will be a little further down the road after any event. I am starting to wonder how much is enough though.


----------



## freynolds (Nov 23, 2013)

I live the petroleum jelly and cotton ball idea...cheap and easy.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with the above


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

It's a great a great idea


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Charcoal is also good for gastric problems caused by food or drink that upsets the balance in the digestive tract.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe something else to barter


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Activated charcoal? I'm just not sure about the acid for activating.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Universal antidote:
2 parts activated charcoal
1 part Tannic acid
1 part Magnesium oxide

This compound, well mixed, will absorb phenol and strychnine because of the charcoal, glucosides, metals and alkaloids are precipitated by the Tannic acid and acids are neutralized by the magnesium oxide.
That is why it is called a "universal" antidote.

To administer use 1 teaspoon of the mixture in just enough water to make a thin paste.

This comes from my notes from 1971. Thanks to Dr. Young for the formula.

Disclaimer: Always seek medical attention for any poisoning. If you know what the poison is contact your local poison control and then see your doctor.


----------



## radicaldalzero (Jul 1, 2016)

This is how I make my firestarters, very reliable cheap and easy to make.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Making charcoal is not all that hard. Basically start a fire get you a good bed of coals. With fire wood stacked on the coals cover with mud venting at top and bottom with small holes. Let it burn out. You will be left with a nice pile of charcoal.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I use these for Charcoal starting in my small grill....One cube is enough and burns 10 minutes minimum....totally waterproof and wont hurt plastic....Packaged in a plastic blister pack with aluminum peel off top. Going to keep 3 or 4 packs because you could probably use half a cube to start almost any fire....more if its really wet. No smell no aftertaste in food as well!

Shop Weber 24-Pack Charcoal Starters at Lowes.com


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure this will work with all brands of commercial BBQ charcoal, but if you make the natural kind you've also got the makings of a homemade water filter too. Something that along with boiling will give you clean water. Granted most of us have commercial filters but knowing the basics is always good too. Link below for instructions.

Practical Primitive | Skill of the Month: Improvised Charcoal Water Filter


----------

